# BEWARE CROOKED SHOP IN IRVING TEXAS!!!



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

I tried to be civil about this but the owner is avoiding me so fuck it. Irving Customz in Irving, Tx, Cesar Garcia is a fucking snake, this mother fucker got me for 2500 dollars and a frame, I paid him 800 dollars down on a frame back in march and have paid off the balance in full for the frame and its almost octoberand no frame and he turned around and gave it to another guy who was waiting on a frame exactly like mine, I asked for my money back he said ok, I have yet to receive a dime, I gave him time to make it right but after avoiding my calls and text I'm fed up, I'm not the only person he screwed over, 2 other guys came to get their cars out of his so called shop today, and there's more. Any body in the dallas/fort worth knows who these jokers are. They deleted their facebook page, and I believe they closed down shop cuz he can't afford to pay his bills or the people that he owes, he's a fraud!


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

FTP!


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Fuck em!!!!!!! Thats not koo...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

Crooks not good in my book


----------



## aztecgold63 (Jun 9, 2011)

PINK CHEESE GREEN GOES COOL ARROWS!!!!:rant:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, I checked and their fb page is gone...rub roh!


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

Daaaaaaaaamn that's fucked up


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

just to let everyone know im not part of that and im the owner of A&E CUSTOMZ suspensions and metal fabrications my name is ernie robledo and i just to help the ic or work there but i left 7 months ago and im not talking shit or nothing


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Ernie is good people, and like he stated he has NOTHING to do with this deal gone bad.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

DAMN THAT SUCKS TO HEAR CUZ EVERYTIME I WENT THERE CESAR WAS COOL AS DUDE! HOPEFULLY U GET IT SORTED OUT HOMIE!


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Yea that's why I did business with him cuz he was always a cool dude and always helped out with anything he could, but idk what happened, avoiding everyones calls and messages and doing that shit behind my back, he didn't even have the balls to tell me, I had to find out from other people and I'm not from dallas so I can't just drive up there to see progress or pick my shit up, the whole 7 months it took for him to wrap a frame I was going up there and he would tell me oh we got this welded up and we did this to ur frame and then back to square one.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

U should have gone to RJ CUSTOMS in Amarillo tx. Stevie is awesome at what he does. Hit.him up if needed.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

thats fucked up :ninja:


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

thats messed up bro


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

Thats crazy bro, ive gotten stuff back then from him he was real kool , hope u get ur frame or feria back,or something,


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Yep like I said he has been fucking up just recently, he use to be the place to go, idk what happened to him.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

DAM ...THANKS FOR DA HEADS UP!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

84Cuttinthrough said:


> DAMN THAT SUCKS TO HEAR CUZ EVERYTIME I WENT THERE CESAR WAS COOL AS DUDE! HOPEFULLY U GET IT SORTED OUT HOMIE!


X 2


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Like I said I wasn't the only person that got screwed out of money and time, I waited 5 months for a frame, my car has been off the frame since may and when its finally done I call to go pick it up and he never answeres, so I blow his shit up and when he finally answers he tells me to stop calling him that I will get taken care of and that I will get extra work done for free, but just like I told him I ain't asking for free work I just want what I paid for, then after I get off the phone is when I found out that he gave mine away, well I say he gave it away, the other guy probably got the same story sayin it was his frame, so 2 guys paid, he used the money and only had enough money to give one out, but what's fucked up was he was asking me for money saying he needed more materials to get my shit done so I gave him money just to be out off money, time and a frame, now my still sits on blocks cuz of his ass. Hopefully the other guys that got screwed out of money are on LIL and see this topic and post their stories too.


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

IF YOU GUYS NEED ANY PARTS WE SHIP OUT THERE ALL THE TIME

EVERY THING IN STOCK 909 923 5553 CALL US UP OR

WWW.HOPPOSONLINE.COM

OR WWW.FACEBOOK.COM/HOPPOSONLINE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Cesar must be going through some hard times, he's a good hearted guy, shit sometimes happens. I'm not making excuses for him just stating the facts. I hope he makes it right for all those that lost money with him..


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Homie Styln said:


> Cesar must be going through some hard times, he's a good hearted guy, shit sometimes happens. I'm not making excuses for him just stating the facts. I hope he makes it right for all those that lost money with him..


 I know he's really a good hearted guy, he's helped me out a bunch of times but I always ask him how much to I owe u and he says don't worry about it, I try to pay him for the help, unlike other people who take advantage of that and mooch off of him, that's why I'm still in shock that he would do me this way, I've always been a good friend to him, but business is business and when u steal from me I'm not gonna stand for it, I work very very hard for my money, I slave in the sun, rain, snow just to make a check and for someone to take my money and trick me its not right, do I think cesar will make it right? No. Word on the street is that he owes a lot of people money that he don't have. The only thing I can do is file a small claims suit and see if I can get my money back. I hate that it has to be this way.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Damn thats crazy i was just there a couple of weeks ago bought some italian dumps and some extended uppers for a g-body...they were wrapping a 98 lincoln frame and doing a frame swap on a cutlass...looked like they were staying busy...dunno always had good experenices with Cesear been doing business with him for 5 years now...crazy to hear this.....


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Yea that was my frame. I told him when I snappend my frame, that day that I needed it asap that I had snapped it, that was the day of the majestix picnic, and the frame was done well almost done the day before the torres show. 4 days later the frame was gone.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

hittin back bumper said:


> Yea that was my frame. I told him when I snappend my frame, that day that I needed it asap that I had snapped it, that was the day of the majestix picnic, and the frame was done well almost done the day before the torres show. 4 days later the frame was gone.


Yep that was your frame then cause it was almost done i remember he was showing it to me and showing me all the shit he had done to it...they are always there from 5pm till like 3 am working......well hope it works out homie


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Yea I'm already in the state of mind that I'm not getting my money back, its a deal gone real bad, I'm not the kind of person to do this crap but like I said I can't just sit there and have my money stolen, I trusted him, all I heard was good stuff about him so I made a deal with him and cuz they way we always got treated everytime we went to his shop, I feel bad for even making this topic, I'm not that type of dude, but I was extremely pissed and I have every right and reason to be pissed. Well I'm done, I've told my story, I'm still out of money, time and a frame, it would be great if he made it right but I'm sure he won't, hasn't attempted to do so either.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

hittin back bumper said:


> Yea I'm already in the state of mind that I'm not getting my money back, its a deal gone real bad, I'm not the kind of person to do this crap but like I said I can't just sit there and have my money stolen, I trusted him, all I heard was good stuff about him so I made a deal with him and cuz they way we always got treated everytime we went to his shop, I feel bad for even making this topic, I'm not that type of dude, but I was extremely pissed and I have every right and reason to be pissed. Well I'm done, I've told my story, I'm still out of money, time and a frame, it would be great if he made it right but I'm sure he won't, hasn't attempted to do so either.


Man that Sux playa... I always thought they was on the up and up. It's been a while since they done business with us , but never tried dirty shit with us. Hope he makes it rite homie


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

EVERYBODY IS GOING THROUGH HARD TIMES RIGHT NOW. HE (CESAR) WAS PAID TO DO A JOB AND HE FUCKIN BURNED THIS HOMIE. I SAY FUCK CESAR AND HIS CREW. MAKE THAT MUTHA FUCKA PAY WHEN YOU CATCH UP WITH HIM. OH, AND YOU WILL SEE HIM AGAIN. :guns::machinegun:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

You know it really surprises me after 13 yrs in buisness and thousands of customers that have been serviced that 1 or 2 guys talk some shot and everybody starts to trip out. We are not perfect but no one is. Ill be the first to admit that we are not perfect but Irving Customz has done more good than bad. I guess in times lile these is when you find out who are your true loyal customers and friends and who were there for the ride and the free food. Keep on rollin and hittin switches homies and for the haters out there keep doing what your doing cause you guys are who inspires us and keeps.us moving.Ok jesus well here it goes hope your listening. We comunicateda week or so ago or did you forget? I still have the text if you dont remember. I told you im working on it and you said ok and now a week or so later you start postin all this. I guess you think after a couple of weeks have gone by that i forgot about you again but thats not the case. Im handeling a.personal legal issue that has nothing to do with the shop. You make it seem as if you paid the frame off 5 months ago. You didnt even have money to pay it off. Trying.to to sell your setup to come up with the money to pay off the frame. And you still owed 500 for suspesion. But you didnt tell me that you had intentions to have someone esle do the suspesion till after the fact. You kept complaining about the rearend about the outside rainbow metal being to thin. So i was going to give you what you wanted but now i guess the thinkness of the metal is ok now. If you want to tell the truth we can.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

irving customz1 said:


> You know it really surprises me after 13 yrs in buisness and thousands of customers that have been serviced that 1 or 2 guys talk some shot and everybody starts to trip out. We are not perfect but no one is. Ill be the first to admit that we are not perfect but Irving Customz has done more good than bad. I guess in times lile these is when you find out who are your true loyal customers and friends and who were there for the ride and the free food. Keep on rollin and hittin switches homies and for the haters out there keep doing what your doing cause you guys are who inspires us and keeps.us moving.Ok jesus well here it goes hope your listening. We comunicateda week or so ago or did you forget? I still have the text if you dont remember. I told you im working on it and you said ok and now a week or so later you start postin all this. I guess you think after a couple of weeks have gone by that i forgot about you again but thats not the case. Im handeling a.personal legal issue that has nothing to do with the shop. You make it seem as if you paid the frame off 5 months ago. You didnt even have money to pay it off. Trying.to to sell your setup to come up with the money to pay off the frame. And you still owed 500 for suspesion. But you didnt tell me that you had intentions to have someone esle do the suspesion till after the fact. You kept complaining about the rearend about the outside rainbow metal being to thin. So i was going to give you what you wanted but now i guess the thinkness of the metal is ok now. If you want to tell the truth we can.


CESAR ALWAYS WELCOMED US WITH HOSPITALITY! HATE TO SEE ANYONE BAD MOUTH U AND YOUR SHOP. GOOD LUCK TO THE BOTH OF YOU. :thumbsup:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

The only reason why I was selling the set up is cuz I believed ur bullshit lies saying oh we are pulling a all nighter and it will be done Monday or Tuesday, so to have u the money so u wouldn't have to wait til the weekend for me to get paid and for me to pay u I was gonna sell the set up, I make around a grand or more a week why the fuck would I have trouble paying u, its just that u told me 2 weeks every weekend I was there, and when u would say oh 2 more days I would buy your shit and trip out damn I don't wanna keep cesar waiting, and as far as your free food get real dude, tell me when my club or myself said cesar we are here we want u to go buy us food, never not one time, I always offered to pay yes or no? U say u gonna tell the truth and u wanna throw some food in the mix of a 2500 business deal haha, and as far as the frame, yea it was suppose to be 3/8s in the back and u knew it was, I told u time after time after time for 2 or 3 weeks are u gonna take that 1/4" off the back (which was tacked on for almost a month) and you never bothered to cut it off and fix it, u put diamond plate on the frame like my shit is some kind of tool box, really cesar? diamond plate?and yes I didn't pay u off til what last month, tell me why would someone pay you the full amount on something, when I saw progress is when I paid u, yes or no? And when we first made the deal u told me 800 will be enough to get materials and the fframe, that u wouldn't need anything else besides the suspension, and I came back that weekend and got that for u, I even asked u the next 2 or 3 times I was there if u needed more money and u said no, but it will be ready in 2 weeks, yes or no? Yea my balance was 550, 500 for suspension and 50 for the frame, tell me why someone in there right mind pay u another 500 to get the suspension done only to wait another few months just to get that done, hell no, now u wanna talk text message, I have all our convo from the very first one when we first made the deal, and yes u said I'm trying to get money together and that was on the 21st, but u gave my frame away a few days after the torres show, so almost a month, and you've ignored so many of my calls and texts, all I wanted to know what was going on, I'm sorry I got tired of ur bullshit lies and fed up enough to put u on blast I didn't want to do it but I some how knew it would be the only way I could get some kind of response from u and it worked, I went to ur shop Tuesday to see if I could talk to u personally, and got so pissed off that u wouldn't answer my calls or texts and you were no one to be found, I live 2 1/2 hours away from ur shop, u know I don't have time during the week to go up there but I felt that talking to u in person would be better, but like I said couldn't find u, I've missed 3 big shows that u knew I wanted to hit up cuz of u. Yea I'm talking shit but its 100 percent true, so go ahead and tell me if anything I wrote is a lie.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Oh and like I told u before, that after waiting 5 months for a frame, 1/4" or 3/8" in the back I don't think anyone cares anymore, and likke I said u could have cut it off and put the right metal but u didn't, now if ur intentions was to start over on a new one for me (and wait another 5 months) then why didn't u ask me first, say jesus u mind if I give this frame to the other guy that has been waiting just as long as u have and I build u another one to all the exact measuremens that we both agreed on? Why didn't u say that? Why did I have to find out from someone else that my frame was gone? Now u can try to make it seem like its no big deal but if ur talking about speaking the truth, if that's the case, then tell me, do u think u fucked up? Who is wrong in this deal? Who did who dirty? And all u got to say is food, man u 2500 bucks of mine and u wanna say something about food when I offered to pay mine, and when u had cook outs at the shop like I didn't go get a few 12 packs of sodas to go with that food, if that's the case ima put u on blast for every 12 pack or every dr pepper I bought u. I brought u business, I told my buddy that needed a set up and paid 1200 for it when he could have gotten black magic for cheaper and shipped, I convinced him to go to u instead, I made a deal for u and took that chrome radiator support with me to sell for u, and gave u every cent, I didn't charge u or him for gas being that I live 2 1/2 hrs away and he lives 1 1/2 hrs from me, and I had u another job, a bag job on a truck but I told him to hold off and told him the situation and he said hell naw. Now like I said u wanna speak the truth then speak it and tell me if anything I said is not true.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Dam hope all this can be worked out! I've been their & know how it feels but the best advice I got is put the bullshit aside & try to compromise something if possible!! Good luck homies!


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

hittin back bumper said:


> Oh and like I told u before, that after waiting 5 months for a frame, 1/4" or 3/8" in the back I don't think anyone cares anymore, and likke I said u could have cut it off and put the right metal but u didn't, now if ur intentions was to start over on a new one for me (and wait another 5 months) then why didn't u ask me first, say jesus u mind if I give this frame to the other guy that has been waiting just as long as u have and I build u another one to all the exact measuremens that we both agreed on? Why didn't u say that? Why did I have to find out from someone else that my frame was gone? Now u can try to make it seem like its no big deal but if ur talking about speaking the truth, if that's the case, then tell me, do u think u fucked up? Who is wrong in this deal? Who did who dirty? And all u got to say is food, man u 2500 bucks of mine and u wanna say something about food when I offered to pay mine, and when u had cook outs at the shop like I didn't go get a few 12 packs of sodas to go with that food, if that's the case ima put u on blast for every 12 pack or every dr pepper I bought u. I brought u business, I told my buddy that needed a set up and paid 1200 for it when he could have gotten black magic for cheaper and shipped, I convinced him to go to u instead, I made a deal for u and took that chrome radiator support with me to sell for u, and gave u every cent, I didn't charge u or him for gas being that I live 2 1/2 hrs away and he lives 1 1/2 hrs from me, and I had u another job, a bag job on a truck but I told him to hold off and told him the situation and he said hell naw. Now like I said u wanna speak the truth then speak it and tell me if anything I said is not true.


DAMN HOMIE YOU TOOK THIS CAT OVER BLACK MAGIC? YEAH, YOU FUCKED UP. YOU SHOULD HAVE CALLED RON.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

hittin back bumper said:


> The only reason why I was selling the set up is cuz I believed ur bullshit lies saying oh we are pulling a all nighter and it will be done Monday or Tuesday, so to have u the money so u wouldn't have to wait til the weekend for me to get paid and for me to pay u I was gonna sell the set up, I make around a grand or more a week why the fuck would I have trouble paying u, its just that u told me 2 weeks every weekend I was there, and when u would say oh 2 more days I would buy your shit and trip out damn I don't wanna keep cesar waiting, and as far as your free food get real dude, tell me when my club or myself said cesar we are here we want u to go buy us food, never not one time, I always offered to pay yes or no? U say u gonna tell the truth and u wanna throw some food in the mix of a 2500 business deal haha, and as far as the frame, yea it was suppose to be 3/8s in the back and u knew it was, I told u time after time after time for 2 or 3 weeks are u gonna take that 1/4" off the back (which was tacked on for almost a month) and you never bothered to cut it off and fix it, u put diamond plate on the frame like my shit is some kind of tool box, really cesar? diamond plate?and yes I didn't pay u off til what last month, tell me why would someone pay you the full amount on something, when I saw progress is when I paid u, yes or no? And when we first made the deal u told me 800 will be enough to get materials and the fframe, that u wouldn't need anything else besides the suspension, and I came back that weekend and got that for u, I even asked u the next 2 or 3 times I was there if u needed more money and u said no, but it will be ready in 2 weeks, yes or no? Yea my balance was 550, 500 for suspension and 50 for the frame, tell me why someone in there right mind pay u another 500 to get the suspension done only to wait another few months just to get that done, hell no, now u wanna talk text message, I have all our convo from the very first one when we first made the deal, and yes u said I'm trying to get money together and that was on the 21st, but u gave my frame away a few days after the torres show, so almost a month, and you've ignored so many of my calls and texts, all I wanted to know what was going on, I'm sorry I got tired of ur bullshit lies and fed up enough to put u on blast I didn't want to do it but I some how knew it would be the only way I could get some kind of response from u and it worked, I went to ur shop Tuesday to see if I could talk to u personally, and got so pissed off that u wouldn't answer my calls or texts and you were no one to be found, I live 2 1/2 hours away from ur shop, u know I don't have time during the week to go up there but I felt that talking to u in person would be better, but like I said couldn't find u, I've missed 3 big shows that u knew I wanted to hit up cuz of u. Yea I'm talking shit but its 100 percent true, so go ahead and tell me if anything I wrote is a lie.


Get ur money back fam.. dont deal with this type of shit..


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

He don't wanna pay and u see after i posted my last two post he don't even post back, so u can see who is telling the truth and for those who don't believe me go do business with him...


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

tie him up and throw him in the trunk of your car, i bet u get your money back...


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

rat trap said:


> tie him up and throw him in the trunk of your car, i bet u get your money back...


 Even I wanted to I couldn't cuz my car is off the frame cuz I was suppose to have a frame months ago and well u see how that worked out...


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

I hear ya homie... fucked up situation.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

I hope you get your money back or at least a face to face talk :ugh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

hittin back bumper said:


> I know he's really a good hearted guy, he's helped me out a bunch of times but I always ask him how much to I owe u and he says don't worry about it, I try to pay him for the help, unlike other people who take advantage of that and mooch off of him, that's why I'm still in shock that he would do me this way, I've always been a good friend to him, but business is business and when u steal from me I'm not gonna stand for it, I work very very hard for my money, I slave in the sun, rain, snow just to make a check and for someone to take my money and trick me its not right, do I think cesar will make it right? No. Word on the street is that he owes a lot of people money that he don't have. The only thing I can do is file a small claims suit and see if I can get my money back. I hate that it has to be this way.


got a stock lincoln frame here at the shop homie.you can have it if you can figure out how to get it.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

hittin back bumper said:


> Yep like I said he has been fucking up just recently, he use to be the place to go, idk what happened to him.


His Addiction to Drugs caught up to him and he started blowing the Feria on DRUGS. (Just an assumption)

Sorry to hear about your Situation Homie. But that foo Better Pay up cuz shit like that aint gonna Slide, atleast I wouldn't let that shit slide. :guns:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Na.no letting this slide.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

loster87 said:


> Na.no letting this slide.


Exactly G. 

This MOFO needs to PAY UP!! 

Fuck the Frame and all the Lost Time your Homie went through... He needs to Give your Boy back his Money and thats Final...


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

maximus63 said:


> I hope you get your money back or at least a face to face talk :ugh:



Fuck That, This guy deserves BOTH-His Money Back and a Face to Face Apology.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 2 guests)

Junior LOC
BIGKILLA503
95 Fleetwood
loster87


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

miguel62 said:


> Yep that was your frame then cause it was almost done i remember he was showing it to me and showing me all the shit he had done to it...they are always there from 5pm till like 3 am working......well hope it works out homie


*5pm to 3am *working? Thats some *TWEAKER *shit right there.... No wonder he wouldnt answer your calls... He was Burnd't the Fuck out when he was coming down on that shit.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Good Luck to you G.

Hope everything works out for you and you get your Feria Back Homie.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

:drama::inout:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

maximus63 said:


> I hope you get your money back or at least a face to face talk :ugh:


 I doubt I will get either, the laws are looking for him, he got his self in some deep shit legally, so I'm sure when he's caught he's gone for a good while...


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> got a stock lincoln frame here at the shop homie.you can have it if you can figure out how to get it.


 Appriciate it killa, but I already got one and as soon as I get back from vegas me and 2 other members gonna wrap it.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Junior LOC said:


> Good Luck to you G.Hope everything works out for you and you get your Feria Back Homie.


 What this dude would do is take a job, use that money on other shit and let that job sit there cuz he had already used the money so he couldn't finish it and wait til the next job to come in to finish it and be stuck on the next job til another job came through, he would tell me I started the frame but I need some more money and I didn't wanna give him money til I seen progress, I gave him a grand on one of the payments and that should have been more than enough to buy the metal which it was cuz he went down the road and bought all the metal from a ex member for 350 bux, but it still took another month or two for him to almost finish it, he said it was done but it wasn't, still needed pieces on the front and back to be 100 percent done. I'm filling a small claims suit against him and see if I can get atleast some of my money, I sure I won't get shit but I will try anyways.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)


slickpanther*
1bad-azz cadi+

What's funny is didn't I, *NEGRODAMU*S predict that this was gonna happen several months ago?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I just got a caddy that had been up there for awhile to fix a rearend they put in. He finally had it towed back.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hittin back bumper said:


> What this dude would do is take a job, use that money on other shit and let that job sit there cuz he had already used the money so he couldn't finish it and wait til the next job to come in to finish it and be stuck on the next job til another job came through, he would tell me I started the frame but I need some more money and I didn't wanna give him money til I seen progress, I gave him a grand on one of the payments and that should have been more than enough to buy the metal which it was cuz he went down the road and bought all the metal from a ex member for 350 bux, but it still took another month or two for him to almost finish it, he said it was done but it wasn't, still needed pieces on the front and back to be 100 percent done. I'm filling a small claims suit against him and see if I can get atleast some of my money, I sure I won't get shit but I will try anyways.



is this CJ???? just wondering.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

cobrakarate said:


> is this CJ???? just wondering.


i have yet to hear anything negative about Ceaser. He's been doing some work out there for years and I dont see him wanting to screw anyone over. and again is this CJ or Carlos?


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

hittin back bumper said:


> What this dude would do is take a job, use that money on other shit and let that job sit there cuz he had already used the money so he couldn't finish it and wait til the next job to come in to finish it and be stuck on the next job til another job came through, he would tell me I started the frame but I need some more money and I didn't wanna give him money til I seen progress, I gave him a grand on one of the payments and that should have been more than enough to buy the metal which it was cuz he went down the road and bought all the metal from a ex member for 350 bux, but it still took another month or two for him to almost finish it, he said it was done but it wasn't, still needed pieces on the front and back to be 100 percent done. I'm filling a small claims suit against him and see if I can get atleast some of my money, I sure I won't get shit but I will try anyways.


 you'll get it homie. Just make sure u have all ur reciepts..... ....TTT


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Damn homie that's suck we messed with that vato on some chrome one time he was a lil hard to get a hold of but we finally got it back !!! Good luck bro


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

BigPit903 said:


> you'll get it homie. Just make sure u have all ur reciepts..... ....TTT


 The problem is him actually paying and him actually going to court.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

cobrakarate said:


> i have yet to hear anything negative about Ceaser. He's been doing some work out there for years and I dont see him wanting to screw anyone over. and again is this CJ or Carlos?


 Neither, and u don't have to believe me I'm putting up my issue with him so every one knows what happens, weather u believe me or not is up to u, but I'm not gonna put someone on blast for fun, everyone who knows me knows my situation and knows I'm not lying, now if u wanna go do business with him go right ahead but it won't be at irving customz maybe a back yard cuz that shop is shut down and if u find him u let me know.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Big Bruce said:


> Damn homie that's suck we messed with that vato on some chrome one time he was a lil hard to get a hold of but we finally got it back !!! Good luck bro


 Yea ur one of the lucky ones haha


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I just got a caddy that had been up there for awhile to fix a rearend they put in. He finally had it towed back.


 The blue one? Did it get fixed?


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

G/L HOMIE HOPE IT WORKS OUT


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

hittin back bumper said:


> The blue one? Did it get fixed?


 Yes blue one. No never fixed. I got it as is. I fixed it all this weekend myself


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Its not like he was jam packed with work for him to not finish a rear end, hope u didn't lose any money.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

The guy I got it from Is out money. But not me


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:machinegun::drama:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

DamDam


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## reddnis81 (Jul 2, 2011)

damn boss thats bad business he might have got u for the 2500 but shit imagine how deep he really is in the dookey hole he prolly use to the smell 
im in tacoma washington and almost everybody lies about what they can do cause they seen someone else do it shit i know how to do tha shitmyself now its bitter sweet dealin with these asswholes here so u aint llonely we all been fukked


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Good luck bro. Bad situation


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

any updates with court? 
good luck bro


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

I've been so busy with work, vegas a few weeks ago took a lot of my time and money and I got another frame now its time to wrap it, just been busy with a lot of shit I haven't had time to go file a suite but I will asap.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

reddnis81 said:


> damn boss thats bad business he might have got u for the 2500 but shit imagine how deep he really is in the dookey hole he prolly use to the smell im in tacoma washington and almost everybody lies about what they can do cause they seen someone else do it shit i know how to do tha shitmyself now its bitter sweet dealin with these asswholes here so u aint llonely we all been fukked


 I haven't heard anything from or about him I'll get my money back one day.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

hittin back bumper said:


> I haven't heard anything from or about him I'll get my money back one day.


THAT PEDO IS IN JAIL FOR MOLESTING KIDS!! 











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> THAT PEDO IS IN JAIL FOR MOLESTING KIDS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

Damn!!!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wtf!!!!!!!!Damn!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

mayne 4 counts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

guess he'll need your $ to fund his attorney. sucks but reality. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Homie Styln said:


> Cesar must be going through some hard times, he's a good hearted guy, shit sometimes happens. I'm not making excuses for him just stating the facts. I hope he makes it right for all those that lost money with him..


the only hard time he was going through was with a 16 year old. :rimshot:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

DJLATIN said:


> the only hard time he was going through was with a 16 year old. :rimshot:



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

FUCK THAT CHILD LOVING PUTO, AND ANYONE DOWN WITH HIM


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

miguel62 said:


> Wtf!!!!!!!!Damn!!!!!


oh chit the story just got worse... bad situation,


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

yes sir this is the legal problem I was talkin about but didn't wanna say anything til I knew it was confirmed, straight up crook and a pedo, where all the ppl that defended his ass now!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

some pedo mod had the other topic deleted


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

hittin back bumper said:


> yes sir this is the legal problem I was talkin about but didn't wanna say anything til I knew it was confirmed, straight up crook and a pedo, where all the ppl that defended his ass now!


Like I said holmes, shoulda blasted his ass and put in work for your clicka.

Aye he will get his in the pinta, he better be put in pc.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:drama: This just got good!!!!


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

What trips me out is how in the fuck are you gonna be doing illegal shit ....* and your illegal?! LOL! *Some of these illegal fools around here includng ceasar were all over Youtube, talkin' shit about other shops and clubs. If I were illegal I'd be low key as hell :roflmao:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

FUCK THIS JOTO ASS PINCHE PUTO. HIS ASSHOLE GONNA BE RIPPED WIDE THE FUCK OPEN. GODDAMN, THAT'S AT LEAST 2 PEDOPHILES BUSTED ON THIS WEBSITE. AND 2 MORE SUSPECTED PEDOS.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Jack Bauer said:


> FUCK THIS JOTO ASS PINCHE PUTO. HIS ASSHOLE GONNA BE RIPPED WIDE THE FUCK OPEN. GODDAMN, THAT'S AT LEAST *2 PEDOPHILES *BUSTED ON THIS WEBSITE. AND 2 MORE SUSPECTED PEDOS.


Damn, who else got popped :wow:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

slickpanther said:


> What trips me out is how in the fuck are you gonna be doing illegal shit ....* and your illegal?! LOL! *Some of these illegal fools around here includng ceasar were all over Youtube, talkin' shit about other shops and clubs. If I were illegal I'd be low key as hell :roflmao:


 I GUESS YOU CAN'T EXPECT TOO MUCH OUT OF A MOTHERFUCKER DUMB ENOUGH TO BE A PEDOPHILE. IF HIS MENTAL CAPACITY IS DIMINISHED ENOUGH TO FUCK A KID, THEN I'M SURE HE LACKS THE MENTAL CAPACITY TO DO ANYTHING ELSE RIGHT.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

slickpanther said:


> Damn, who else got popped :wow:


 SOME WANNABE ASS TATTOO ARTIST. NAME IS LIKE HYDRO4LIFE OR SOME SHIT.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Jack Bauer said:


> SOME WANNABE ASS TATTOO ARTIST. NAME IS LIKE HYDRO4LIFE OR SOME SHIT.


Ugh that's sick :barf:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

slickpanther said:


> Ugh that's sick :barf:


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/66902-hydros4life.html


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Jack Bauer said:


> I GUESS YOU CAN'T EXPECT TOO MUCH OUT OF A MOTHERFUCKER DUMB ENOUGH TO BE A PEDOPHILE. IF HIS MENTAL CAPACITY IS DIMINISHED ENOUGH TO FUCK A KID, THEN I'M SURE HE LACKS THE MENTAL CAPACITY TO DO ANYTHING ELSE RIGHT.


lol yep. Just recently one is suspected of kidnapping a 10 year old girl and killing her. I remember the days when illegals would be riding around with extra money in their pockets in case they got into a wreck and till this day I haven't been lucky enough to get into a wreck into one em lol! Now these motherfuckers are getting bold wtf? I hope ceasar gets it in jail!!!!


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> THAT PEDO IS IN JAIL FOR MOLESTING KIDS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homeboy better watch his back for the "booty warrior" :roflmao:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

Jack Bauer said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/66902-hydros4life.html


sad thing is all these people giving him a pass, acting like it never happened that he got outed as being a pedophile.


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Str8 Klownin said:


> sad thing is all these people giving him a pass, acting like it never happened that he got outed as being a pedophile.


Damn what happened? Link?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Str8 Klownin said:


> sad thing is all these people giving him a pass, acting like it never happened that he got outed as being a pedophile.


FUCK EVERYONE WHO GIVES THEM PERVS A PASS. MOTHERFUCKERS NEED A BULLET IN THEIR FACE.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Damn what happened? Link?


THIS IS WHAT'S WRONG WITH ALL THESE CLUBS WITH 500 CHAPTERS. ONE MEMBER DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT ANOTHER MEMBER. LMAO, LOOKS LIKE U TRYING TO JOIN A CLUB WITH A KIDDIE FUCKER IN IT. GOOD LUCK WITH THAT.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

fuckin pedos, one of the mods is a pedo, not sure what one, but whatever mod deleted the other topic is 100% pedo


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> THIS IS WHAT'S WRONG WITH ALL THESE CLUBS WITH 500 CHAPTERS. ONE MEMBER DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT ANOTHER MEMBER. LMAO, LOOKS LIKE U TRYING TO JOIN A CLUB WITH A KIDDIE FUCKER IN IT. GOOD LUCK WITH THAT.


real talk


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Watch out now!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

DAYUM.... I guess thats why his wife left him...pussy was to old for him


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Damn what happened? Link?


68impalatattooman aka hydros4life http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/284004-68impalatattooman.html













Jack Bauer said:


> FUCK EVERYONE WHO GIVES THEM PERVS A PASS. MOTHERFUCKERS NEED A BULLET IN THEIR FACE.


:thumbsup:



Jack Bauer said:


> THIS IS WHAT'S WRONG WITH ALL THESE CLUBS WITH 500 CHAPTERS. ONE MEMBER DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT ANOTHER MEMBER. LMAO, LOOKS LIKE U TRYING TO JOIN A CLUB WITH A KIDDIE FUCKER IN IT. GOOD LUCK WITH THAT.


Truth, letting that pedo fucker around there kids at family events. And these motherfuckers on here know it, proof has been posted numoerios times


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Fixt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Str8 Klownin said:


> 68impalatattooman aka hydros4life http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/284004-68impalatattooman.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, so that shit is true :uh:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (1 members and *4 guests*)

ONE8SEVEN

*TTT for fuckin pedo skin beefers*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:drama::rofl:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

slickpanther said:


> Damn, so that shit is true :uh:


:yessad:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

:guns:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

slickpanther said:


> Damn, so that shit is true :uh:


SIMONE!!! Aye Dedication cc is dedicated to protecting pedo's. A safe heaven for sicko's holmes.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Pedos protect pedos


----------



## 509blueeyez (Jun 3, 2010)

FTP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

I just pedo in my pants!!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> SIMONE!!! Aye Dedication cc is dedicated to protecting pedo's. A safe heaven for sicko's holmes.


:shocked:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

slickpanther said:


> Damn, so that shit is true :uh:


----------



## Fivel (Mar 13, 2011)

SO WTF DOES BEING ILLEGAL HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH BEING A PEDO??? FUCK THAT SHIT DONT GET THAT SHIT TWISTED, THERES FUCKED UP WHITE, BLACK, YELLOW PPL ILLEGAL OR LEGAL!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Fivel said:


> SO WTF DOES BEING ILLEGAL HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH BEING A PEDO??? FUCK THAT SHIT DONT GET THAT SHIT TWISTED, THERES FUCKED UP WHITE, BLACK, YELLOW PPL ILLEGAL OR LEGAL!


Classic case of "didn't read"


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Classic case of "didn't read"


:roflmao: It's like this. Wrong is wrong. A crime is a crime. But an illegal immigrant having the nerve to commit a crime is like a black man killing a white woman. Murder is murder either way. But if my black ass were to kill a white woman, I could expect to be put *under* the prison


----------



## Fivel (Mar 13, 2011)

CLASSIC CASE OF DIDNT READ WHAT??? FUCK THAT RACE OR LEGAL STATUS THAT AINT NEED TO BE BROUGHT UP!!! THAT ONLY PROMOTES RACISM!!! PART OF MY FAMILIA CAME OVER HERE AS IMMIGRANTS AND SO DID MY MOM SO DONT FUCK WHAT YALL GOT TO SAY BOUT IMMIGRANTS!! SO DONT ASSOCIATE SOME FUCKIN PEDOS ACTIONS TO HIS CITIZENSHIP STATUS!! FUCK THAT PEDO AND ANYBODY WHO STEREOTYPES IMMIGRANTS!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

slickpanther said:


> :roflmao: It's like this. Wrong is wrong. A crime is a crime. But an illegal immigrant having the nerve to commit a crime is like a black man killing a white woman. Murder is murder either way. But if my black ass were to kill a white woman, I could expect to be put *under* the prison


a human being is a human being, all races, nationalities and cultures have low life folks to harm others.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> a human being is a human being, all races, nationalities and cultures have low life folks to harm others.


Ya'll aren't getting what I'm saying. I'm saying such crimes are wrong no matter who does it. "The justice system" many times gives people harsher sentences based on race and nationality. Sad but true. I'm saying anyone who is illegal whether they are hispanic or not should be one of the last to commit *any type *of crime because if caught, they will most likely be dealt with worst than a US citizen.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

slickpanther said:


> Ya'll aren't getting what I'm saying. I'm saying such crimes are wrong no matter who does it. "The justice system" many times gives people harsher sentences based on race and nationality. Sad but true. I'm saying anyone who is illegal whether they are hispanic or not should be one of the last to commit *any type *of crime because if caught, they will most likely be dealt with worst than a US citizen.


you would think but I had a friend killed by drunk driver who wass illegal. All he got was deported. Which I'm sure a week later he was back here with his family. If it was anyone else they would have been in jail for man slaughter


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

slickpanther said:


> Ya'll aren't getting what I'm saying. I'm saying such crimes are wrong no matter who does it. "The justice system" many times gives people harsher sentences based on race and nationality. Sad but true. I'm saying anyone who is illegal whether they are hispanic or not should be one of the last to commit *any type *of crime because if caught, they will most likely be dealt with worst than a US citizen.


cliff notes: being illegal is like having warrants


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

*FACTS*



slickpanther said:


> Ya'll aren't getting what I'm saying. I'm saying such crimes are wrong no matter who does it. "The justice system" many times gives people harsher sentences based on race and nationality. Sad but true. I'm saying anyone who is illegal whether they are hispanic or not should be one of the last to commit *any type *of crime because if caught, they will most likely be dealt with worst than a US citizen.


 I got exactly what you were trying to say the *1st time I read it .some people can read but they can't comprehend and Instead of trying to find out where your coming from they take their own understanding and run with it. kinda like when two people of the same or different religions debate over bible scriptures rather than praying for knowledge, wisdom and understanding they take what they like from it(Bible) and run with It.only to use it (scripture) against those who they feel know not. and for those who don't know ........... An Illegal Immigrant isn't only a Mexican ..get off the net trying to be a tough guy and pick up a phone . YOU KNOW WHO I'M TALKING TO*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

outlawcrewcab said:


> you would think but I had a friend killed by drunk driver who was illegal. All he got was deported. Which I'm sure a week later he was back here with his family. If it was anyone else they would have been in jail for man slaughter


sorry to hear that man.. a guy that I work with lost his cousin to an accident about 2 weeks ago he got struck by a truck going over 100 mph while riding his motorcycle and just as the same case as your friend the driver was not an American citizen . oh and the guy who lost his cousin is Mexican. wouldn't want anyone to take what I'm typing out of context here:biggrin:


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

slickpanther said:


> Ya'll aren't getting what I'm saying. I'm saying such crimes are wrong no matter who does it. "The justice system" many times gives people harsher sentences based on race and nationality. Sad but true. I'm saying anyone who is illegal whether they are hispanic or not should be one of the last to commit *any type *of crime because if caught, they will most likely be dealt with worst than a US citizen.


I disagree with that, from MY EXPERIENCE, which I have a lot in the legal system, Illegals are often deported versus doing much time, except in violent cases, seems like they do time.....but very often due to budget they will be deported halfway through their sentences......again, this is my experience, knowing vatos that have gone both ways, deported right away, some after 7 years on a 15 sentence. but doesn't seem like that has anything to do with this topic...........


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

lowlinc93 said:


> I disagree with that, from MY EXPERIENCE, which I have a lot in the legal system, Illegals are often deported versus doing much time, except in violent cases, seems like they do time.....but very often due to budget they will be deported halfway through their sentences......again, this is my experience, knowing vatos that have gone both ways, deported right away, some after 7 years on a 15 sentence. *but doesn't seem like that has anything to do with this topic........*...


this


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> you would think but I had a friend killed by drunk driver who wass illegal. All he got was deported. Which I'm sure a week later he was back here with his family. If it was anyone else they would have been in jail for man slaughter


x2 my mother in law was murdered by some one illegal and all that bitch got was a couple years and deported:dunno:


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

hey homies so what is the place to go to now to get a car done... show quality?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

roarin20's said:


> hey homies so what is the place to go to now to get a car done... show quality?


d shop in keller!


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> d shop in keller!


name, #, thanks homie!


----------



## Fivel (Mar 13, 2011)

@MIKE YOU TALKIN TO ME??? YOU GOT MY NUMBER HOMIE, AND SO DOES SLICK! OH AND I KNOW AN ILLEGAL IS NOT ONLY MEXICAN BUT IN THIS CASE SEEMS LIKE ITS BEING REFFERED TO AS LATINO IMMIGRANTS!


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

roarin20's said:


> hey homies so what is the place to go to now to get a car done... show quality?


Ernie of A&E customs, bad ass work, quick and good prices.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> d shop in keller!


Dude does good work but could take him a year!! :nicoderm:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Thread Information There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 1 guests)

hittin back bumper

Hi Cesar! :wave::finger:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 4 guests)
:inout:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Thread Information There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 7 guests)
:wow:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

hittin back bumper said:


> Thread Information There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 1 guests)
> 
> hittin back bumper
> 
> Hi Cesar! :wave::finger:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

BigPit903 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


haha, whats up ***** u aint going to Houston?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Not sure how this turned into crime topic but my nephew who was a football player in LA, no gang affiliation, he and 3 of his friends were killed by 3 black guys and all 3 were aquitted.. One of them laughed at my sister in law when he walked out, so bottom line injustice happens all the time regardless of race..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Homie Styln said:


> Not sure how this turned into crime topic but my nephew who was a football player in LA, no gang affiliation, he and 3 of his friends were killed by 3 black guys and all 3 were aquitted.. One of them laughed at my sister in law when he walked out, so bottom line injustice happens all the time regardless of race..


Cool story bro


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Cool story bro


 But sad..

Here's the irony, he was a big Cowboy fan and was going to watch the game at his uncle's house, they were stopping at a market to grab some munchies, it was a Monday nite game.. They unloaded 2 nines on them, they never saw it coming.. It was black on brown random gang shit that they weren't involved with..


----------



## tattoo man (Oct 31, 2011)

whats up ..i got smore to add about this ,,,i gave irving customs my car and paid in full 1800 cash up front for a brand new set up that i allready had ,my car sat in his shop for 6 months untill i got a call to come get my ride before sumthing happins to it ,,well i got there right on tyme cs sumone else was gunna try and steal it with a tralier ..on top of that my ride was unfinished and they pretty much used my car as a parts car while it was in there custody ..brand new motors on my pumps got replaced with burnt out ones ,,brand new red top battery stolen ,my unerversal trailing arms i bought from them got tooking back ,all my steel braided hoses got stolen .and my switch box even got tookin apart for my switches .my dumps got stolen aswell as my silanoids ..now i was patient and belived in him becouse i did bizness with him before and it was cool but 6 months and all i got was my battery rack front cylinders and back powerballs put on ..i got a civil suit against his child molesting ass ..AND YES IM SURE EVERYONE KNOWS NOW THAT HE GOTS TWO CHARGES FOR SEXUAL ASSUALT TO A CHILD ,,being in the lowrider community everyone knows that we all bring our family to these events ..so please fellow lowriders watch ur lil girls or boys didnt know what sex the kid was but still////he called after he gets out madd cs i put his bizness out here ,,well mr ceazer why would i belive your gunna take care of your side of the deal if you couldnt do it in 6 months ..


----------



## tattoo man (Oct 31, 2011)

just to add alittle more after i read his post about hes only got 2 pepole that are talking shit well im number 2 and that just says hes keep track on who he fucks off,,well he miscounted becouse after i got screwd ive heard nothing but badd about him ,,funny wish all these pepole would of told me before ..money just dont come easliy at this tyme of year and its gunna take a good minut to recover to even try and think about saving the money up again to finish my car ..if yall dnt know me well i used to be vp of subliminal c,c lance v..just so yall know who i am instead of tattoo man ..bad bizness is fucked up .hope noone else gets work done by him


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ttt


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

I hear cesar has been calling ppl that he owes money to, i guess he forgot he owes my 2,500 cuz he aint called me.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Cool story bro


:yes:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Ftp,u srcrew people over it will come back to u,that foo seemed cool.hope u get ur $$ back jesus


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> Ftp,u srcrew people over it will come back to u,that foo seemed cool.hope u get ur $$ back jesus


Yea i hope so too, he's a hustler not a man of his word for some people that means more than anything, I sure wished he would have handled business better with his customers but he chose to steal hard earned money from hard working people.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Bump this shit just to let him know I ain't forgot :biggrin:


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

hittin back bumper said:


> Bump this shit just to let him know I ain't forgot :biggrin:


Nobody should forget he's a pedo.


----------

